# going for Kings/spanish tomorrow 8/24



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Posting is closed Thks for looking


I will be going fo kings and spanish from Sherman Cove around 0530- 22 foot aqua sport 225 hp Have room for 1 or 2 pm or call 857 1039 ed


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

PM sent


----------

